# Leg Band PET US1



## Jijikush (Nov 1, 2021)

I am trying to get a general idea of where my budgie came from and about how old he is. He came to me through some friends and they couldn't tell me much about him. I can't find the leg band PET US1 listed anywhere online. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

That band ID feels like a big box store, like Petco.
If you share a few pictures in natural lighting, especially of the face, we can help with age (more or less) and gender.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Most likely the band on your bird was bought through L&M Leg bands since you are in the United States. 
L&M is the company that supplies bands for non-society breeders and is what most US breeders use. 
You can call L&M and give them the info to see if it's a band they sold.
The company can then contact the breeder to see if L&M has permission to give that breeder's information to you.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee has given you excellent advice and resources. You’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! 

Please be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so be sure to ask as we’d love to help!! 

Hope to see you around 👋🏻


----------



## Jijikush (Nov 1, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> That band ID feels like a big box store, like Petco.
> If you share a few pictures in natural lighting, especially of the face, we can help with age (more or less) and gender.


































Thank you for the response! Above are some of the most recent pictures of my budgie (Jijikush)


----------



## Jijikush (Nov 1, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> ...


Thank you for the reference resources!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is so cute ❤ I agree the leg band seems like from a big box store; I don’t think you’ll be able to get much information from it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie is a VERY handsome male is and definitely over a year old.*


----------



## D HoToma (Nov 11, 2021)

Definitely a handsome little fellow.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

He looks to be at least a year or so old, based on the eyes and the barring.
Beyond that, it's really hard to say


----------



## Jijikush (Nov 1, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your budgie is a VERY handsome male is and definitely over a year old.*


Thank you! I have heard all kinds of different information when it comes to telling the age of a budgie, I figured by his playful demeanor he was younger!


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Jijikush said:


> Thank you! I have heard all kinds of different information when it comes to telling the age of a budgie, I figured by his playful demeanor he was younger!


May I ask, where did you "find" this bird?
Is he yours?


----------



## Jijikush (Nov 1, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> May I ask, where did you "find" this bird?
> Is he yours?


He originally belonged to my current roommate's old roommate. When they ( the old roommate) moved back to Europe they left him (Jijikush) with my current roommate. Since they did not want him I took him in.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for taking him in. What is his name?

Please remove the mirrors from his cage.
It is not recommended to have mirrors in your bird's cage as interacting with the mirror can contribute to your budgie becoming aggressive and/or territorial.
Additionally, some budgies will begin regurgitating to the mirror to the point where they actually become malnourished. You would be better off to give him shredding toys instead. 💙💙*


----------

